
Google doesn’t want you using RCS in unsupported regions - nmc
https://www.androidauthority.com/rcs-messaging-hack-broken-1049510/
======
akadruid1
Apparently I have RCS fully supported. I only learned about this "feature"
when I found an SMS I thought I had sent was sat there with an error message.
Found out how to turn it off, will never use it again. I don't see how anyone
ever thought "upgrading" SMS to be like WhatsApp but less reliable and still
no encryption would be an improvement.

------
JohnFen
I don't want to use RCS in supported regions, so I suppose that's fair.

I don't like RCS because it appears to eliminate several aspects of SMS that
it an acceptable messaging system for me.

~~~
m-p-3
Especially with the absence of E2EE, which seems the logical step up from SMS.

------
nmc
Took me a while to figure out why I was not able to pull MMS over WiFi
anymore!

(My "hack" was to have a SIM from a country where RCS/Chat is enabled, but
actually using it in a country where RCS is not yet supported.)

------
perl4ever
Revision Control System? I think I remember that...

------
jsjddbbwj
iPhone doesn't support RCS. Therefore, it's dead on arrival.

~~~
m-p-3
It will eventually have to if it becomes ubiquitous.

